# الحرية رؤية مسيحية+مقالة لنيافة الانبا موسى اسقف الشباب



## candy shop (24 سبتمبر 2007)

الحرية كلمة جميلة الواقع على السمع، فهى هبة الله الذى خلقنا على صورته ومثاله.. يتمسك بها الطفل حتى وإن لم يفهمها القاصر، ويعتبرها الشاب حياته بأكملها، ويموت من أجلها الألوف والملايين، فى أنحاء العالم، ويعتبرون حياتهم رخيصة من أجلها.. 

ولكن كما قالت إحداهن (مدام رولان): "أيتها الحرية الحبيبة كم من جريمة ارتكبت باسمك". 


فما هو المفهوم السليم للحرية الذى يمكننا أن نطالب به، ونتمسك به، ونصير بالحقيقة أحراراً، بلا خوف من تداخل المفاهيم، أو ارتباكات. 1- مفهوم الحرية : 

الحرية هى التعبير الواقعى عن الشخصية بكاملها، فليست الحرية فقط أى تصرف بمعزل عن أى ضغط خارجى مباشر، يملى على سلوكى، فهذا ليس إلا الوجه الخارجى للحرية!! ولكن الحرية بمعناها العميق، هى أن أتصرف بحيث يأتى سلوكى تعبيراً عن كيانى كله، وليس عن جزء من شخصيتى يتحكم فىّ، دون بقية الأجزاء فمثلاً: 

قد تتحكم فى إحدى الشهوات وأتصرف بموجبها، دون النظر إلى ما يقاومها ويعوقها، من أجواء أخرى فى كيانى.. حينئذ فلست حراً بل أنا عبد الشهوة. 

وقد يتحكم فىّ انفعال، أتصرف تحت سيطرته بما أندم عليه فيما يعد.. فأنا عبد لهذا الانفعال. 

وقد تتحكم فىّ عادة من العادات، يتعطل معها الضابط المتحكم فيها والموجود فى كيانى.. حينئذ فقد انطلقت العادة، وتعطل جهاز الضبط عندى، فلست بعد حراً بل أنا عبد العادة.

وهكذا فالحرية الحقيقية هى على نقيض كل تلك الانحرافات - التى أشرنا إليها.. فهى عبارة عن السلوك الواعى الذى يأتى منسجماً، ليس مع واحد من ميولى فحسب، أو مع ناحية من شخصيتى دون غيرها، ولكن يأتى معبراً عن شخصيتى ككيان متكامل، يهدف إلى خيرى الشامل، والذى يتصل من بعيد أو قريب بخير الآخرين، وبما يمجد الله. 

من هنا يتضح أنه من شروط ممارسة الحرية، أن تكون الشخصية ناضجة، لكى تكون قادرة على الاختيار السليم، وإلا أفسدت معناها، ومن هنا جاء القول: "الحرية لا تعطى إلا للناضجين". 

كذلك يختلف مفهوم الحرية فى المسيح، عن الحرية فى المفهوم العام. 

أ- المفهوم العام للحرية :

ينحصر فى الحريات السياسية والاجتماعية، التى تركز على الديمقراطية والمساواة والوقوف ضد الظلم والحرمان والعنصرية، وإن كان هذا المفهوم لا يتضارب مع مفهوم الحرية مسيحياً، إذ أن المسيحية تبارك هذه الحريات، ولكن مفهوم الحرية المسيحية يعلو فى مستواه عن الأنواع التى تنظم أمور الحياة الزمنية. 

ب- مفهوم الحرية مسيحياً :

ترى المسيحية أن الإنسان خلق حراً، على صورة الله ومثاله، وهذه الحرية لها شقان: حرية الاختيار وحرية الفعل.

الحرية المسيحية هى ثمرة من ثمار الروح القدس، فى حياة المؤمن، وهى حياة توهب بالنعمة فى المسيح، فيصبح ابناً لله، وهى حرية باطنية داخلية، فيها وبها يتأكد المسيحى من غلبته، على كل ما يعطل تمتعه ببنوته لله، فهى حرية من عبودية الخطيئة والموت والفرائض والناموس والخوف، يستطيع من خلالها أن يختار بين الخطأ والصواب، ويستطيع أن ينفذ اختياره بسهولة، بالنعمة العاملة فيه. 

2- النضج اللازم الحرية : 


أ- النضج النفسى :

ويقصد به استقرار النزعات الغريزية فى الإنسان، وهى نزعات متناقضة كالحب والكراهية، التحدى والخوف، تأكيد الذات والتبعية.. هذه النزعات تحتاج إلى سلطة ضابطة، ومن محصلة هذه النزعات مع السلطة الضابطة تبدأ شخصية الإنسان فى النمو وتتجه إلى الاستقلال، ويصير الإنسان كائناً يمسك بيده زمام أموره، ولا يتجاهل طاقاته الغريزية بل يوجهها ويوظفها وفق خيره وخير الآخرين.

ب- النضج الاجتماعى والتربوى : 

التربية والمحيط الاجتماعى قد يساعدان الإنسان على النمو، وبالتالى على بلوغ النضج واكتساب الحرية، ومن ناحية أخرى قد يعطلانه ويجعلان منه ذاتاً هزيلة تتحكم فيها غرائزها، فإما أن تنحرف أو تنقاد صاغرة للسلطة العليا، مستبدلة عبودية النزوات بعبودية الضغوط الاجتماعية، وغالباً ما تتأرجح بين العبوديتين وفقاً للأحوال والظروف فى ضياع ومتاهات مؤلمة. 

ففى الشباب المبكر تستيقظ فى الشاب قوة جديدة، وتتحرر طاقات تريد أن يكون لها وجود مستقل، وهى إن كانت أمر طبيعى فى البداية، إلا أن استمرارها إلى مشارق بلوغ الشباب أمر يجعلنا نهتم بالموضوع، فمن حق الشباب تحقيق نفسه، ولكن ليس على حساب مجموعة القيم التى تنظم الحياة من حوله، وكما حدثت آلام الولادة وانقطع الحبل السرى من الطفل والأم، هكذا أيضاً هناك حبل سرى يتكون نفسياً مع الرضيع وصدر أمه، يقتضى معاناة مماثلة عند انقطاعه.. ويصح أيضاً التشبيه عند المراهقة، حينما يريد المراهق أن يستقل عن والديه، مما يحدث آلاماً للطرفين له وللوالدين، إذ أن حياة جديدة قد ظهرت فى عالمه. 

ج- النضج الروحى : 

"من يعمل الخطية هو عبد للخطية" (لو 34:8). 
فالخطية هى المشكلة الأولى أمام الحرية الداخلية، وبالتالى أمام كل أنواع الحريات.

والمقصود بالنضج الروحى، الوعى الكافى لكى يختار الإنسان ممارساته الروحية عن رضى وفرح، فيصوم ليس لأن الصوم فرضاً عليه أو حل ميعاده حسب الطقس الكنسى، ولكن لأنه يجد فيها اختياره وقناعته الداخلية الكاملة بأن هذا لخيره، وهكذا أيضاً فى صلاته وكافة ممارساته الروحية. 

وهناك أيضاً تأتى الطاعة كتاج للحرية الواعية المسئولة، ليست كاتضاع العبيد، ولكن تقدمة حرة واعية لذات يصحبها الفرح "أن أفعل مشيئتك يا إلهى سررت" وحينما يكون الداخل حراً من أى تشويش حينئذ ينجلى السمع وتتميز الأصوات ويكمل الفرح. 

وحينما يسكن المسيح فى الداخل ويكون هو الملك والمسيطر، تهدأ الرياح ويهرب الظلام، ويصير الإنسان حراً من كل قيد، فيرتفع تلقائياً فوق قمة العالم حينما تنفك كل قيوده، ويقول أغسطينوس: "جلست على قمة العالم..." لهذا قال الرب يسوع: "إن حرركم الابن فبالحقيقة تصيرون أحراراً". 

3- معطلات الحرية : 

إن كنا قد ذكرنا المعنى الحقيقى للحرية يسهل علينا حينئذ أن نكتشف المعطلات التى تعطل حريتنا فى المسيح. 
لاشك أن أول هذه المعطلات هو عدم الوصول إلى النضج الحقيقى، سواء على المستوى النفسى أو التربوى أو الاجتماعى أو الروحى. 

كما أن كل إله وهمى يتعبد له الإنسان داخلياً، هو قيد على حريتنا فى المسيح سواء شهوة، أو مركز، أو أى شئ من ممتلكات هذا العالم.. كل هذا يجب أن يوضع على المذبح، لكى يحترق بنار الروح القدس، فتنفك الأربطة وتحرر النفس. 
لكن يعطل حريتنا أيضاً مخاوفنا الصغيرة، من أمور كثيرة فى هذا العالم، سواء الخوف من المجهول، أو من الظروف الخارجية، أو من الموت "الذين خوفاً من الموت كانوا جميعاً حياتهم تحت 
العبودية" (عب 15:2)، وحينما ننتقى من شهوة الأشياء حينئذ نتحرر من سطوة الموت. 

بقى أن إنكار الذات هى الفضيلة، لذلك فأهم القيود التى تعطل الحرية الداخلية هى: 
عبودية الخطية.. 

"كنتم عبيداً" للخطية ولكنكم أطعتم من القلب صورة التعليم التى تسلمتوها، وإذ اعتقتم من الخطية صرتم عبيداً "للبر". 
عبودية الذات... 

الحرية الحقيقية هى تحرر الإنسان من نرجسية ذاته وأناه، إلى الاهتمام بالرب يسوع وحفظ وصاياه، ومحبة الآخرين. 
عبودية الخوف... 

"إذاً يا أحبائى لم نأخذ روح العبودية أيضاً للخوف بل أخذنا روح التبنى الذى به نصرخ يا أبا الآب.. الروح نفسه أيضاً يشهد لأرواحنا أننا أولاد الله" (رو 15:8،16). 
E عبودية الناموس والفرائض... 

(رو 4:7-6)، (كو 16:2،17). 

4- كيف نمارس حريتنا الحقيقية ؟

من خلال اتحادنا بالمسيح فى شركة الأسرار الإلهية. 
من خلال مركزنا كبنين عند الآب فنحن فى المسيح أبناء. 
الانقياد بالروح إذ أن الحرية هى ثمرة من ثماره.
"لا تصيروا الحرية فرصة للجسد" (غل 13:5) عدم استغلال هذه الحرية لمصلحة الجسد بل لمصلحة الروح. 

5- هل التدين يقيد حرية الإنسان ؟!

الله يحترم حرية الإنسان لأنه يحبه، والمحبة الحقة تحترم حرية المحبوب، والحب لا يفرض فرضاً وإلا لم يعد حباً بل عبودية، والله لم يرد عبيداً بل أبناء، وهو يريدنا أحراراً نتمتع بالشركة معه، وهذا 
ما فعله معنا بالصليب والقيامة، إذ حررنا من كل عبودية وأعطانا الغلبة والنصرة بقيامته.​


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الحرية رؤية مسيحية+مقالة لنيافة الانبا موسى اسقف الشباب*

فعلا موضوع حلو .. شكرا دبليو كاندي شوب اس


----------



## adel baket (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الحرية رؤية مسيحية+مقالة لنيافة الانبا موسى اسقف الشباب*

_موضوع رائع شكرا ساندى_
_والرب يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## candy shop (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الحرية رؤية مسيحية+مقالة لنيافة الانبا موسى اسقف الشباب*



عاشقة دجلة قال:


> فعلا موضوع حلو .. شكرا دبليو كاندي شوب اس





شكرااااااااااااا لمشاركتك

يا عاشقه دجله

وربنا معاكى​


----------



## candy shop (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الحرية رؤية مسيحية+مقالة لنيافة الانبا موسى اسقف الشباب*



nazeradel قال:


> _موضوع رائع شكرا ساندى_
> _والرب يبارك حياتك_​





شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك

وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

